# Should I buy this car?



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.monsterauto.ca/usedcar_s..._vehicle_id=282935&stock=K3319A#vehicledetail

What do you think?

I'm turning 17 soon and I am dead set on buying a BMW. I love the Z4 and the fact that it has only 2 seats doesn't bother me. A friend of mine has a Z3 and the trunk seems to fit a bag of lacrosse equipment. Are the Z3 and Z4s trunks equal in size or is one bigger than the other? I'm probably going to go and test drive this car soon.

Thanks.
AJ


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Link is dead, and the Z4 trunk is bigger than that of the Z3.


----------



## bimmerboy08 (Dec 11, 2007)

17 y/o laxxer in a Z4? Yes. How is that trust fund btw?


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

Link fixed !


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

This is going to be your first car?


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

dannyc9997 said:


> This is going to be your first car?


Correct.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

mightbuyabmw said:


> Correct.


Well if you have the money its real nice, but I suggest something as a beater for a few months because you will have a few small accidents at first (you know, scraping up against the mcdonalds drive thru wall, backing into a firehydrent :rofl


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

dannyc9997 said:


> Well if you have the money its real nice, but I suggest something as a beater for a few months because you will have a few small accidents at first (you know, scraping up against the mcdonalds drive thru wall, backing into a firehydrent :rofl


I don't eat fast food so I don't have to worry about drive thru accidents. I'm pretty confident in my driving abilities and don't see the need to get a beater. Thanks for your input. I'm glad you like the Z4, though. 

IM GONNA TEST DRIVE IT TOMORROW!!!!!

edit: I'm not paying for it. papa is. I don't even work as I have to much **** to do mainly lacrosse, girlfriend, school and gears of war 2.


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

I cant wait omfg!


----------



## tgee (Jun 1, 2005)

mightbuyabmw said:


> I don't eat fast food so I don't have to worry about drive thru accidents. I'm pretty confident in my driving abilities and don't see the need to get a beater. Thanks for your input. I'm glad you like the Z4, though.
> 
> IM GONNA TEST DRIVE IT TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> edit: I'm not paying for it. papa is. I don't even work as I have to much **** to do mainly lacrosse, girlfriend, school and gears of war 2.


Wow. :tsk:

I concur, how is that trust fund....


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

My first car was a bimmer too, bought it 2 years ago. You wont be able to drive anything else once you get used to it. All other cars just feel like sh1t compared to it. I wish I was loaded, I could only get a 92 with 300k on it


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

tgee said:


> Wow. :tsk:
> 
> I concur, how is that trust fund....


good:thumbup:


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

If you never owned a BMW before, here is one thing you need to be aware of. Maintenance for a BMW is expensive, the parts will be expensive even if you decide to do the work yourself.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Now....*what`s* that old joke about "the difference between a BMW and a porcupine" ???


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

It's fine. My father will pay for everything. I feel no guilt as he can afford to buy me a brand new z4 if I pleased but I, being the responsible person I am, said NO GET ME A USED ONE.


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> Now....*what`s* that old joke about "the difference between a BMW and a porcupine" ???


In the BMW the prick is on the inside


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

If I asked my dad for a new z4 he would beat me senceless :tsk: :rofl:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

14posts, admitting daddy is going to pay, just joined this much and put this in the wrong forum and keeps bumping. Me thinks one of our trolls is back. 

If this is a legitimate question then I wouldn't get either unless I had another car to haul friends around in although if you don't have any of those then I guess that wouldn't matter.


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

teh_jev said:


> 14posts, admitting daddy is going to pay, just joined this much and put this in the wrong forum and keeps bumping. Me thinks one of our trolls is back.
> 
> If this is a legitimate question then I wouldn't get either unless I had another car to haul friends around in although if you don't have any of those then I guess that wouldn't matter.


I'm not a troll. I came here to see your opinions on the CAR not on ME. Wow. My dad has a 2008 cobalt ls sedan that I can haul around friends in. No worries there. I have obviously examined the situation and chose this car because it meets the criteria i've layed out.

Sorry for posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

mightbuyabmw said:


> I'm not paying for it. papa is. I don't even work as I have to much **** to do mainly lacrosse, girlfriend, school and gears of war 2.


Did he pay for the girlfriend too?


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

B-Pecan said:


> Did he pay for the girlfriend too?


dude why are you hating on me...seriously, i came here asking a question looking for a legit answer and your angry at me for some reason..


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

mightbuyabmw said:


> dude why are you hating on me...seriously, i came here asking a question looking for a legit answer and your angry at me for some reason..


:rofl::bustingup:rofl::bustingup

Why the hell would you think I'm angry at you? I don't even know you kid... If you can't take jokes then you came to the wrong place... Soooo, I'm guessing that's a yes to my previous question... ?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

no, get a Hon-duh ...


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

He's either:

A. A troll

B. Really is who he says he is and doesn't know when to keep some things to himself.

If it is "B" then you need to understand that most people in this society will judge you on what kind of car you get at a young age. If you were asking this on an old "92 with 300k on it" then you would probably get very little flak.

Also, most of us are going to joke around with you regardless of what kind of car you are getting or how old you are.


Whether he is a troll or not, treating another person with respect regardless of what he or she has money wise is probably the best option here. Lets show some maturity here guys, no need to go into the "spoiled kid" argument again...


----------



## rivercity (Feb 9, 2008)

mightbuyabmw said:


> dude why are you hating on me...seriously, i came here asking a question looking for a legit answer and your angry at me for some reason..





mightbuyabmw said:


> audis have less status than bmws they should be alot cheaper. if it wasnt for transporter 2 audis would be $9.99 at ur local wal mart


For some reason that's why.......


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

Mk23 said:


> He's either:
> 
> A. A troll
> 
> ...


Look man, i'm not a troll and what do you mean i dont know when to keep things to myself? I haven't said anything offensive or whatever.

Also, there are a ton of kids in my school who drive BRAND NEW 328i and 335i coupes. This car is the price of a fully loaded Accord here in Canada.


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

rivercity said:


> For some reason that's why.......


coudln't you tell i was kidding there.....?


----------



## rivercity (Feb 9, 2008)

mightbuyabmw said:


> It's fine. My father will pay for everything. I feel no guilt as he can afford to buy me a brand new z4





mightbuyabmw said:


> My dad has a 2008 cobalt


Now I get it Double-S down-graded to a cobalt after losing his azz in the market and wants nothing else but to buy you a new Z-4 so SBG doesn't hear about his child he never told her about.

I knew that guy was slick....:thumbup:


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

rivercity said:


> Now I get it Double-S down-graded to a cobalt after losing his azz in the market and wants nothing else but to buy you a new Z-4 so SBG doesn't hear about his child he never told her about.
> 
> I knew that guy was slick....:thumbup:


OR (CRAzY THOUGHT HERE) he has 2 cars. The Cobalt is his daily commuter.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

mightbuyabmw said:


> OR (CRAzY THOUGHT HERE) he has 2 cars. The Cobalt is his daily commuter.


:rofl:

I call troll

No sensible parent, and I mean absolutely not one of em, is going to pimp a Cobalt on the daily and buy their kid a Z4 :rofl:

Perhaps when the mods get up the IP will be checked and wee will be done with this.


----------



## bimmerboy08 (Dec 11, 2007)

know what, in OP's defense the car is listing for 25k, and I think that's how much I've spend maintaining the e30 over the last 8 years. :eeps:

Maybe its not such a bad idea....


----------



## phoenixreborn (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm gonna have to call troll. Why else would you bother mentioning your age?


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

Troll or not, I'm surprised nobody pointed out the fact that $25k for this car is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too high.


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

Personally, I don't see the big deal with a kid having a nice car. If the parents want to give it to them, so what!?!

Enjoy your car.


----------



## tgee (Jun 1, 2005)

Cruisechik said:


> Personally, I don't see the big deal with a kid having a nice car. If the parents want to give it to them, so what!?!
> 
> Enjoy your car.


It's not so much the car as his attitude regarding it. "Daddy can afford it so he's buying it and I don't work because.......". He just comes off as a spoiled little rich kid.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Cruisechik said:


> Personally, I don't see the big deal with a kid having a nice car. If the parents want to give it to them, so what!?!
> 
> Enjoy your car.


+1

What's wrong with spoiled kids coming here asking for advices?! :dunno:

We're not here to do parenting for them.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

bimmerboy08 said:


> know what, in OP's defense the car is listing for 25k, and I think that's how much I've spend maintaining the e30 over the last 8 years. :eeps:
> 
> Maybe its not such a bad idea....


 Yeah, but your car doesn't look like sh!t.


----------



## bimmerboy08 (Dec 11, 2007)

teh_jev said:


> Yeah, but your car doesn't look like sh!t.


haha thanks dude :thumbup:


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

phoenixreborn said:


> I'm gonna have to call troll. Why else would you bother mentioning your age?


Sorry for being excited. I'm turning 17 which is when you get your "N" meaning you can drive WITHOUT someone who has a drivers licience at your side. My dad drives a Cobalt becuase he has to park his car in a huge parking lot with a ton of other cars everyday at work. If he took his other car it would almost definetly be vandalized at one point or another. He works from the early morning until about 2pm so if I needed the car afterschool to haul around friends in; I could get it easily.

Now how about we talk about the CAR? :thumbdwn:


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

mightbuyabmw said:


> Sorry for being excited. I'm turning 17 which is when you get your "N" meaning you can drive WITHOUT someone who has a drivers licience at your side. My dad drives a Cobalt becuase he has to park his car in a huge parking lot with a ton of other cars everyday at work. If he took his other car it would almost definetly be vandalized at one point or another. He works from the early morning until about 2pm so if I needed the car afterschool to haul around friends in; I could get it easily.
> 
> Now how about we talk about the CAR? :thumbdwn:


You should post some pics tomorrow when you go out for a test drive.

BTW... My youngest brother just turned 16 a couple of months ago. I really thought he was the whiniest kid in the world... I was wrong. 

:angel:


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I wonder if this is his gurlfrend


----------



## Synaps3 (Mar 3, 2008)

Griffoun said:


> +1
> 
> What's wrong with spoiled kids coming here asking for advices?! :dunno:
> 
> We're not here to do parenting for them.


Well SOMEBODY's gotta do it! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Synaps3 (Mar 3, 2008)

More to the point,

I think that car looks like a terrible pick:

1) overpriced for a 2003, since I bought an 01 325xi in perfect condition for a bit over half that.

2) Convertible in vancouver, I'm just south of you in seattle, and AFAIK it only gets colder and rainier up there. Why the hell get a convertible if you put the top down twice a year? Snow and freezes will be hell on that fabric roof too. Get a real roof.

3) Automatic. You're getting a performance car. Learn to drive one. I'm sure one of your parents can take a week to teach you and if they can't apparently they can afford lessons. Gimping a performance car by getting automatic is like buying a jet boat and putting a lawnmower engine in it. The girls might not notice but the drivers will make fun of you forever. Only takes a week to avoid this embarrassment.


----------



## mightbuyabmw (Nov 10, 2008)

Synaps3 said:


> More to the point,
> 
> I think that car looks like a terrible pick:
> 
> ...


Thanks for a real repley.

1: This is pretty much the cheapest thing here in Canada. Everything is wayyyy more expensive and the 3 series shouldn't be comapred to the Z4.

2: My mom has a convertible and i LOVE it. I know if i don't get it i'll regret not getting it come summer time.

3: Manual transmissions suck in stop and go traffic. It would be so annoying. And sometimes I might be doing something else in the car. I drink alot of water and stuff. I use my phone alot, ect. Dont need manual.


----------

